

Ask HN: Let's Collaborate Over Small Projects, Meet, Learn & Ship - kingsidharth

Not sure if this was ever tried here before.<p>I love connecting with new people. And best way to meet them and learn from them is work with them.
So we can, you know collaborate over small projects like one of those 'built this weekend' ones.<p>No this is not usual Offer HN. This is more like reoccurring thing where you throw in ideas, people take them up and collaborate over them. Ship them and viola! You shipped something and made new friends.<p>What say people?<p><i>PS:</i> I am a designer so can do designing and stuff.
======
prawn
If not collaborating, something that's worked for me is teaming up with
someone while both working on separate projects, and just checking in with
each other. Much harder to think "too tired right now, think I'll just play
360" when your opposite number is going to share progress the next morning and
you don't want to be embarrassed with nothing to show.

------
user24
Come along to the November Startup Sprint Facebook Group:
<http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_141079939271952>

There are a bunch of us trying to launch an app in November, there's a huge
amount of really positive idea and feedback sharing going on.

~~~
kingsidharth
Request sent! Thanks!

------
guynamedloren
I would love to take part in something like this as well. My skills are
widespread and always progressing, but I currently have experience in design
and user interface, and am learning RoR.

Let me know if there's any way I can contribute!

------
Tichy
I really like that approach, and I plan to do several smallish mobile projects
(Android+iOs mostly) in the near future. Would be great if we could find some
common ground. I code.

------
taphangum
Just sent you a email

------
rick_2047
I don't know what I will be worth but if anyone wants a person who can think
up processes and flows and things like that. (Even I don't know what I can do
but still want to get onboard on something).

I can do some RoR programming, I made this uvaa.heroku.com in a few hours or
so. Added a forum on my local copy but work halted so I never updated it.

Disclaimer: I am not an designer, I cannot tell you what color to use where or
what your logo should be like (well I can make a rough sketch of it). I didn't
write the css for that Heroku site. I just have opinions about how something
should work.

If you are interested in such a guy, my contact details are at my profile.

